

How many German households have opted-out of Street View? - ugh
http://googlepolicyeurope.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-many-german-households-have-opted.html

======
ugh
I’m not sure whether that’s a lot or not. 244,237 or 2.89 percent sounds to me
rather like a lot. You have to consider, though, that Google Street View was
covered in prime time news and in all newspapers several days in a row, most
of which gave rather detailed instructions on how you can opt-out. It would
have been very hard to miss it.

